# Overheat???



## juice098 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey guys I could use some help here... Everytime I connect to a map on Blackops my computer will sometimes randomly power off. Most people are saying it is overheating, these are my temperatures. Can I get a good or bad. and what I could do to fix?

Imageshack - fanspeed.png


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Please post your full computer specifications inlcuding make and model of power supply.

If your system is oem i.e one you have bought from a shop such as a dell, hp or compaq please post the model number.
Posting your specs can help us to help you better.

dont use speedfan for temps use the BIOS or download hardware monitor or real temp.


----------



## juice098 (Aug 1, 2011)

Ok Im not so great with this but.

Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit
System Manufacturer: ASUSTek
System Model: L1N64-SLI WS
Processor: AMD Athlon 64 FX-74 Processor (2CPUs) ~3.0GHZ
Memory: 4096MB RAM


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what psu are you using?

do you have all the 64 bit drivers and if any available for cod are they installed? some games dont like running on 64 bit systems.

check the temps and voltages in the bios and post them here


----------



## juice098 (Aug 1, 2011)

Ughh is there a program that can help me find my power supply. I see it, but I dont know where to label is I looked everywhere.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

the label should be in the upper left corner once you open the side of the computer

it should show name and xxxW


----------



## juice098 (Aug 1, 2011)

Well the temperatures said
Cpu 1 50c
Cpu 2 50c
MB 48c

Power supply, all I have is this name which is Aspire ( now known as Apevia ).


----------



## juice098 (Aug 1, 2011)

Its 500Watts....


----------



## juice098 (Aug 1, 2011)

Amazon.com: Aspire X-Navigator Aluminum ATX Mid-Tower Case with Clear Side, Front USB and Firewire Ports, Built-in Fan Controller and 500-Watt Power Supply this is my EXACT case as well.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what graphics card do you have?


----------



## juice098 (Aug 1, 2011)

Nvidia 8800 GTS. so far I believe I fixed it by updating the latest driver. but idk why my comp would shut off because a driver


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you do know that the recommended wattage for your psu is 450w then you have the cpu, ram and everything else. You will be pushing your system with a 500w psu so at some point you will get problems and possible damage/overheating.

An underpowered system can throw up all kinds of error message and issues.

You should be running a quality psu with atleast 550w.


----------



## akinorhan5 (Nov 12, 2011)

okey firstly clean all dust out of your graphics card mostly your pc will shutdown by overheating graphics card but its good to clean all dust out of your pc


----------

